# HP dvd740 not playing dvds



## TriTard (Jan 31, 2010)

i currently only have one dvd drive in my machine. its the hp dvd740 that i have had forever. anyways, i recently rebuilt my computer (new parts, case, etc) and installed windows 7. 

i know windows 7 can play dvds (has built in dvd codec) but my dvd drive is not playing any dvds i put in it.

i looked for drivers online, thinking they might solve the problem, but i couldnt find any. help?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

there are two possibilities at hp

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&lc=en&dlc=en&product=&tmp_searchExperience=0


----------



## TriTard (Jan 31, 2010)

i installed the driver but its only for xp or older windows OS. still didnt solve the problem. i guess the drive itself is bad


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

what exactly is happening when you try to play a dvd?

any error message?


----------



## TriTard (Jan 31, 2010)

no error msgs. it fails to acknowledge that a dvd is actually in the drive. it acts like it is loading the dvd but never opens it and windows does not see the dvd in the drive.

the dvd drive can read and run pc games and driver cds just fine. it just for some reason cannot read dvd videos


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

could try a firmware upgrade

to determine what firmware you have

Click _Start _| Right click on _Computer _select _Properties _then *Advanced *then _Device Manager_

you will see the drive listed something like "dvd740b"

let me know what it says


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i'm out of here for the night, might be somebody round later though 

you could also run the latest windows updates for Windows 7 if you have not

and using the windows driver install to see if it will find a different driver for it

good luck


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you check in the action center you may get some help there if all else fails try this 
1) Close all open programs 
2) Click on Start, Run, and type REGEDIT and press Enter
3) Click on the plus signs (+) next to the following folders

* HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
* SYSTEM
* CurrentControlSet
* Control
* Class
* {4D36E965-E325-11CE-
BFC1-08002BE10318}

4) This folder is the DVD/CD-ROM Drive Class Description in the registry. Look for any of the following names in the right hand column.

* UpperFilters
* LowerFilters
* UpperFilters.bak
* LowerFilters.bak

5) If any of the above keys shown in step 4 are listed, right-click on them and choose Delete
6) After deleting the keys, close the Registry Editor
7) Reboot your computer


----------



## TriTard (Jan 31, 2010)

well, it started working. it took forever for the drive to load the dvd and start playing it in media center, but it finally read the dvd.

thanks for the help. its not working perfectly but at least its working


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

there's a little Microsoft dvd tester here

not so much on performance but will verify read/write with basic tests

http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems


----------

